

A way to hide your Javascript.  Introducing SauceJs. - stonlyb
http://mysterious-ridge-3762.herokuapp.com/

======
deletes
I'm no JS expert, but isn't this basically just server side code, since only
"commands" are sent from the client and no meaningful code is executed.

~~~
stonlyb
One of the goals is to make it easy to take your existing client side code and
port it over. Specifically, I wanted it to integrate back into the browsers
environment without any extra effort.

~~~
deletes
So the idea is to hide just the important stuff.

------
aclevernickname
I consider schemes such as this as a subtle attempt to kill the freedom and
open nature of the web. It appears I'm not alone.

------
adamnemecek
Richard Stallman just had a heart attack.

------
jeffehobbs
Uggggggggggggh

~~~
stonlyb
pls share. im open to criticism.

